# Constipated baby. Any experience with Lactulose?



## Aliza2010

Anyone ever given Lactulose to their baby. My baby hasn't pooed for 3 days now. We've just started nutriprem 2 and I think it's bunged him up :( should I ask for Lactulose. He was born at 28 weeks and is now 39.2 weeks? Any experiences?


----------



## gemlou86

Hi, I've not used lactose but my lo was born at 25+5 and when we came home ended up on nutriprem 2 he didn't poo and ended up having suppositorys every 5 days. The cartons have more lactose see if the doc will give you them, they helped a little. Once we begun weaning he started going himself. Also if you can try a baby massage that helped too xx


----------



## AP

Neonatal told us to use it in a smaller dose-perhaps its worth calling them? That's what we did x


----------



## Aliza2010

Thanks ladies. I asked for the ready made cartons and they refused :(

Atomicpink: did the Lactulose work then?


----------



## Littlemo

Hi,I've used Lactulose in fact we used it an awful lot with my little boy, he was born at 27 weeks and started not pooping about 10 weeks old -ish when he came off breast milk and nuti-prem and started on cow and gate 1st milk. 
He would only ever pooh every 5 days and come day 3-4 it would really hurt him we started lactulose and it did work it make it softer for the pooh to come out, i also found a little bum massage helped alot too,

also try give maybe 1oz of water afterwards as its very sweet.

we continued like this for a number of weeks with no real improvement still every 4-5 days with the lax so i changed babies milk and it worked a treat he's now a little poohing machine i guess r problem was milk just did'nt agree with baby, 

hope it helps ur little one xxx


----------



## Foogirl

Lactulose was useless for Abby. It never worked. 3 days isn't too long for a baby poo though.


----------



## AP

Aliza2010 said:


> Thanks ladies. I asked for the ready made cartons and they refused :(
> 
> Atomicpink: did the Lactulose work then?

Totally. Never without a bottle now :haha:


----------



## Springflower

Indya is on nutriprem 2. We have problems with a lack of poo. We were advised a warm bath with tummy massage followed by a cotton bud coated with vaseline inserted just up her bottom. It's brlliant and works a dream.

xxx


----------



## Springflower

Also told to try one part orange juice with 10 parts water. Haven't given it a go yet though.


----------

